# New PC - Game Error message



## keki_tech (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,
just bought a new PC - XP config.
Tried to play some old games 98 and 2000 specs. Having problems whilst installing them.
I am getting the following message:

Abort message box
initmem - INSUFFICIENT MEMORY TO CONTINUE
FILE win\initmem.c LINE 246


Anyone knows what I can do.
thanks


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

This is an issue with some Win98 games. Their install does not comply to WinXP standards. Your specific problem is typical.

You should seek help at the games WEB site Tech Support. *Each game likely has its own fix (if any)*.

*Reminder:* With these problem games, when you run them use the *Compatibility Mode* (in shortcut).


----------

